

Deploy Java Apps With Docker = Awesome - daker
https://blogs.atlassian.com/2013/06/deploy-java-apps-with-docker-awesome/

======
KenCochrane
duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5873636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5873636)

